# Great News!!



## dajeti2 (Oct 1, 2005)

I was going to surprise y'all but I am so excited I can't hold it in anymore. 

:groupparty:Otis is coming home on October 15th.:groupparty:

I just got off the phone with the woman that has graciouslyvolunteered for the last leg of Otis's trip. The is an awesome woman,just like everyone else who is helping transport my baby.

We are meeting in Breezewood, Pennsylvania on the 15th. It tookall I had not to cry on the phone. I am so happy and so excited, Ican't sit still. I'm already setting up his cage with Apollo's and hisquarantine cage in my room. Only 14 more days to go. I hope time flies.:run:

Otis is now 8 weeks old and weighs 4 poundsalready.:shock:He is the biggest in his litter and I have afeeling he's going to be one big boy. Dale knows about him and will bedriving us to go get him.







Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 2, 2005)

Yay! Welcome, Otis!

He's beautiful, Tina.

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 2, 2005)

Congrats Tina!

Christmas must have comeearly! Now you have to waitthe 14 days.  Mywhat big ears he has.

Rainbows!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 2, 2005)

How exciting!! Can't wait to hear more about him!


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 2, 2005)

Hurray for Otis and Tina! I am so gladyou were able to get all parts of the transport arranged.Otis is coming to my houseby bunny trainon10/09.Theresa will be picking him up here and keeping him forthe week. He will be in excellent hands! She is anawesome bunny mom and you will love meeting her. She is therescuer who nursed my Dubya back to health after his previous ownerstarved him nearly to death. She will take excellent care ofOtis for you.

We'll take pictures and get them posted so you can have a record of histrip. I am so very glad you are getting this special bunnyboy. He's going to have a great home with you and your family.

Ann


----------



## irishmist (Oct 2, 2005)

He sure is a beauty Tina... but you better watchout for those strong head winds. You may end up with a bunnythat has true helicopter ears LOL

Susan


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Laura, thank you, I am just head over heels in love with him already.

PetBuny, actually it's Dale's birthday come late lol, Otis isDale's birthday present. He's always wanted an English Lop and nowhe'll have one.

Pgg, I am like a little kid waiting for Christmas. I will betell y'all all about him and have lots of pics to share once we go pickhim up. I'm bringing my camera.

Susan, Dale and I were joking around about we can't roll thewindows down on the way home or he'll fly away. Or those ears wouldbeat him up. I love those ears.

Ann, I can't say enough about the huge hearts you and theothers have. I can't thank you enough. I wish there was some way torepay you all for what you are doing and giving to me and myfamily.

I know that Otis is going to be in the best possible hands hecould be in. I know you are all going to love and care for him like hewas your own. I have already begun praying that every one has a safeand pleasant trip. I am just so excited about this. Getting a new babyis always exciting. I just can't wait to hold him in my arms and kissthat sweet face. After I let Dale hold him ofcourse.:embarrassed:

I kind of wish I hadn't gotten everything ready so soon. Now Ihave nothing to do but wait.:waiting:It's going to be hardwaiting lol, I'm going to have to work extra hard at getting myselfwell so I can go with Dale and Jeremy to pick him up. I am not missingthis.

Tina


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yay! Otis is coming home! I hadneverseen and English lop beforebut although he's the first i'veseen he's definetly the cutest!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 2, 2005)

Tina, 

This is just such awesome news. I'm so happy foryou. I understand what waiting is like - I'm getting twomagpie babies but they can't be shipped until after 11/1 and there isno way the breeder will budge on that (I'm glad for that too).

But still yet......waiting....its tough!

You'll be in my prayers as y'all wait.

Peg

P.S. How did Dale react when you told him about Otis?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 2, 2005)

:bunnydance: :bunnydance: :bunnydance:


----------



## lyndsy (Oct 2, 2005)

YEAH! I can't wait 'till he's home!

CONGRATS! He's adorable!!!!

:monkey:'s


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Tina:

I am new on this forum but you (and several other members) willprobably recognize my name from the other board where you are adoptingyour beautiful little bun from. I am so happy you are givingthis baby a home. From what I have read, he is going to agreat home and you will be an awesome mommy to him. Thisboard sounds like a very close-knit board like the other one I belongto and I hope to make a lot more bunny buddies here.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 2, 2005)

What great news!!! I'm so happy for you, Tina.  

Can't wait to hear all about Otis when you welcome him home.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Bunnys_Rule, thank you. He is adorable but then again I'm his new mom and kind of partial lol.

Peg, I so stink at waiting when it's something as awesome asgetting a new baby, especially one as adorable as Otis. Dale was notpleased at first. He was like Tina Marie in thatstern kind ofparent voice lmbo, I thought we agreed no more rabbits. I he wasgetting ready to get mad. I said before you through a gasket hear meout. You are getting this bunn as your Birthday present. I could seehim getting ready to protest so I said, he's an English Lop. He stoppedmid sentence and said Ohh.

I explained all about Otis and his response was..."Well, ifhe's my rabbit then I get to name him." Yea, it was all over then. Heeven got on the phone with Pat last night to set up where we aremeeting her to pick Otis up. 

Carolyn, so what do you think of the bouncing baby boy? Told you he was gorgeous.

Lyndsy, You and me both. I keep trying to think of things to do to help pass the time quicker. 

Slavetoabunny, Hi and welcome! I recognized your user nameright off. Thank you, I like to think this bunch have it pretty goodhere. This board is very like the other board. Both are a wonderfulgroup of people. It's not like a forum it's like family. We lovepictures here too so please introduce yourself and lots of pictures ofyour baby.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Tina... I'm soo happy for you. I just cameover from the other board as well. I'll be getting Otis today... (leavein 1 hour) and he's gonna stay with me for this week. So I'll snugglehim up for you while you can't. I can imagine just how anxious you arefor him, as I am anxious just to meet him.

I'll post some pictures tonight as well so everyone can see him and his BEAUTIFUL ears... hehe.

I'd just like to say a quick "hello" to everyone else, I hope to get to know you all, and all of your furrbabies soon!!

Sandra


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 3, 2005)

:wave:Hi Sandra! You're so lucky to get to keep Otis for a week. I want to pet those big ears so bad!


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 3, 2005)

Yippeeeeee! He's on his way!Otis is going to be so spoiled rotten by the time he gets toTina. Sandra and Theresa will love him like he is one oftheir own. When I adpted Frodo from Sandra, she came withmore baggage and belongings than a locker room - toys, grass mats,bowls, food, her own castle, etc. 

I have been scrubbing the floor in bunnyland all day and I am notseeing much difference in the appearance. I scrubbed it 3times with Odo-Ban and a small amount of Clorox after moving thebunnies out. Then I rinsed it 5 times with plainwater. I wanted it to be all sparkly clean for your visitbutsome of the stains aren't coming out of theconcrete. Well shoot.... at leastI know it's cleanand it smells nice. 

Safe and happy traveling to all of you! See you Sunday!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 3, 2005)

:wave:Hi Ann! Hey, I love your avatar(that's me holding Dr. Melody Frankenbunny!). I know you'lldo a great job of spoiling Otis.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh!!! He's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 3, 2005)

Sandra, Oh my, this is just so exciting!You have to tell me what those ears feel like lol. I can't wait to feelthem for myself but am dying for a description. I can't thank youenough. Please give him a kiss and hug for me ok?

Patti, aren't those ears something. I am used to Up ears andlop ears I can't wait to see what his ears feel like. He is going to bein for lots of ear rubs.

Ann, More than a locker room, I laughed so hard at that. Y'allare just the best. Otis is going to be so pampered when he gets here. Ican't wait.:jumpforjoy:Thank you for keeping for me. Hug himfor me ok?

Lissa, thank you. He is definitely a looker, but then again I'm kinda partial lmbo. He is a cutie pie.

Tina


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 3, 2005)

OMG THOSE EARS ARE SO ADORABLE!!! i love 'em!!! I'm so happy for you!!!

~*~Caitlin~*~


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am happy and relieved to say every onemade it home safe and sound. Sandra has been giving him lots of cuddlesand kisses and says he is a total sweetheart. I can't wait to hearabout his ears. Are they as soft as they look?

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 4, 2005)

YEAH, one leg of the trip made!


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 4, 2005)

Tina... his ears are incredible. Theylay pretty much folded in half most of the time... but if you open themup they are more wide that the width of your hand. And YUP...they're soooooft. When I picked him up this morning Icouldn't get over how WARM they were... he really puts out a lot ofheat from them... lol! They are soooo super flexible thatthey can both lay on one side of his body with no problem atall. I'll try to get a pic of that. He seems tolove attention... play with is ears all you want... he'll enjoy everyminute of it.

His colouring is incredible. I just love it.

For those of you who are not members of the other board here is my first pic of him 







Close up...






You will LOVE his "popcorn" movements.... he's just FULL to brimming with P&amp;V... hehe.

Ann.... hehe more stuff than a locker room... you should have seen allthat I WANTED to send with her. LOL... I wanted to jump inthe bag as well... so I'd never have to part with her. But Iknow that he is well loved and cared for... and very very happy.

Don't you worry about your floor either, I'm gonna be right down withthe babies no matter what!! They make my world go 'round....=)

Sandra


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh wow, he is so handsome!! I just want to kiss that forehead of his.

Question, that's a great thing with the litter box. Did you buy it like that, or make it??


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 4, 2005)

Stephanie...

That is the cage that he came with. But the litterbox that Iuse is directly behind him. Here are a couple of other picsso you can see my setup...






And here is Jacub demonstrating how it work... lol!






It's just a cement mixing tub from the building box, with PVC cut tolength (for height), and on top is eggcrate (ceiling tile) which isjust white plastic with 1/2" squares.... so that the bun stays raisedup off the waste. Good for the bun, and less mess. 

Twice a week I just empty the waste and soak the parts in bleach &amp; water.

I absolutely love it!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 4, 2005)

Gears turning! 

Thanks! We have a homemade cage too, with a regular litter box, but Ireally would like a grate of some sort (for part of the cage) foreasier clean up and less mess.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

Look at those Helicopter Ears! I'm surprised she can fly inon her own.





So glad the eye is still there, Tina! :sunshine:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 4, 2005)

I can't get over how much I love him already.

Sandra, I can't thank you enough for what you are doing. Notonly are you letting little man stay with you but pictures andstories. I'm a puddle lmbo. The way you describe itI swear it's like I'm right there watching it for myself. 

Dale who is still trying to be Mr.Tough Guy, looks at hispictures over my shoulder. He even made the comment that some one nearus has some ELs they are selling and he said I wish I would have knownthat, I would have gotten one.:shock::shock:He even told theguys at work about Otis and he needed the day off to go pick him up.What I wouldn't give to have been a fly on that wall.:laugh:

Pam and Carolyn already heard but I wanted to get my factsstraight before saying anything. Otis does in fact have an eye. Heseems him mommyonly partially ruptured the eye. As Otis has grown sohas the eye. It has filled in a bit more so it actually even looks likean eye.:dancing:We are going to give Otis a week or two tosettle in before we get him to the vet to get his eye checked out. I'mgoing to insist on some xrays as well just to rule out it'snot a tumor or anything. For my peace of mind and Rebecca's aswell.

I hope this works. Here is a link to see pictures of Otis'sjourney. Everyone has been awesome about posting pictures of his trip.When Otis arrives I'm going to see if it's ok to print off the pagesfor his scrap book. 

http://lagomorphlounge.proboards2.com/index.cgi?board=Lounge&amp;action=display&amp;thread=1127120913

11 days togo!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::elephant::elephant::elephant::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::elephant:

Tina


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 4, 2005)

WOW what a cutie, I have wanted an English since I was little, cant seem to find them here, you are so lucky


----------



## Lissa (Oct 4, 2005)

Tina, I believe you have too many rabbitsnow. Why don'tyou let metake Apollo offyour hands. :wink:


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 4, 2005)

Just an FYI Tina... the link you posted willprobably only work for anyone who is a registered member of the otherboard. So everyone should sign up 

Oh and no need to thank me... I'm getting to "hug a bun" for aweek. And one that I would never have had the opportunity toexperience the breed otherwise. So I'm in heaven.

Otis discovered his grass mat this morning, and started chew chewchewing away... so when I put him in his cage I made sure that it stuckthru the bars so he could keep busy while I was at work... lol!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 4, 2005)

SamandShawn, we've wanted one for almost two years now so for us it really is a dream come true.

Lissa, Oh No!! Wollo is staying put. He has to show Otis theropes. Besides he's a big momma's boy. Remember we had to cut ourhoneymoon short because he wouldn't eat because I wasgone.You don't want that now do you?

Sandra, I didn't even think of that. I just wanted everyonehere to see the pics too.:tears2:Maybe I can get permission to post thepics here and give everyone the link over there so they can see what'sgoing on here too.

Tina


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 4, 2005)

How's this?? But note that I still encourage everyone to join the other board as well... we need friends LOL!

Copy clipped... Riokko wrote,

I couldn't help myself tonight. I decided to get some lastfew pics before we head out tomorrow. It's kinda hard tobelieve that after tomorrow I won't be able to see him out in my barnanymore. But knowing he will have such a loving home makes mehappy! So without further delay here are some pics fromOtis's little going away party with his Mom and Sis.

I think they were playing some strange type of bunny tag... they keptbinkying and then would run off chasing each other... don't ask me.. Idon't even pretend to understand!















Otis saying goodbye to his Aunt Rose





Race you to the door Otis!





Dragon being the good mommy and packing a lunch for Otis.





Otis and his Sis, Kaimeera, saying goodbye.





Last few Mommy Snuggles from Dragon before the big move.





Dragon inspecting the cage as if it wasn't safe for traveling! LOL





Getting used to his new space.





All settled in for the night.





I'll be taking more pics in the morning as we load up.. maybe a fewon the way. Definately going to have to get some when we meetup with Tara.


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 4, 2005)

note... I took the pics with the girls faces outb/c I feel that it would be a breach of trust to post their pics on aboard that they are unfamiliar with. Hope you understand!


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 4, 2005)

Part 2... Riokko wrote,

As promised.. Pics from the morning of departure and the journeydown... and a few from the meeting with Tara... Tara will probably havea few to post too!  Or at least she better.. cause she gotsome ones that I didn't. 

MOM! It's still dark out! What on earth are we doing up this early!?





Would you be smiling if you had gotten up that early?





Guilty boy trying to act natural after dumping his food dish that I just filled when we stopped.


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 4, 2005)

Part 3.... Tara wrote,

Not only did I get to pick up Otis from Rebeca and hand him off toSandra, I also got to meet a few other rabbits from Rebeca's herd!!!OMG they are so adorable!!!!

This is Stubbs, the english lop with no ears! She loved nibbling my finger!
















This is an adorable little Dutch!











and OMG these are the cutest little Netherlands you've ever seen!!!!

the orange (caddy colored) one licked my finger for the longest time!





lovelovelove this picture






























The little chestnut Netherland had the cutest little chipmunk cheeks!!!!!!!! 











Unfortunetly I didn't get any good picture of Aowyn, but she was sogorgeous. she let me hold her forever &amp; she just purred away. Isoooo wanted to bunnynap this one!
Rebeca has a good picture of her if you click here:http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/Riokko/9c8fa6c1.jpg






And now, most importantly!!!!!
OTIS


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is so awesome of you todo this. I wasn't sure if it was allowed or not so figured I'd askpermission first.

I must admit, this picture needs to be in a magazine or something. It is incredible.

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 4, 2005)

The size of Otis's feet rival the size of his ears! I wish I was going to get to meet him.


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 4, 2005)

Patti... you have that right! I'llhave to take a pic of my hand next to his feet... they areHUGE!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was talking to Rebecca last night andfound out that Otis's mommy weighs 13 pounds and his daddy weighs 12pounds. He is going to be a big boy, that's for sure. His feet do lookhuge don't they? What a cutie.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

He is Gorgeous! What a babe! :inlove:

These two little buddies are precious!






-Carolyn


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's some new pics from lasts night journey outside...











Look at the size of those feeties






How about the ears... they're huge too... hehe






~enjoy~


----------



## lyndsy (Oct 5, 2005)

Otis is ADORABLE!

I LOVE the feet! I'm glad to hear he's making his way to you tina!

:monkey:'s!


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 5, 2005)

Tina... I posted this on the other board, butthought I'd mention it here as well.... I have a proposition foryou. Howz about I do this.... give you two for the price ofone. I'll ship my two to you and you just forgettabout Otiso'kay 

Sandra


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 5, 2005)

onder:hmmm, as generous asthat offer is I'm going to have to say NO!! I read about how he isbeing so sweet and cuddly with Sandra and I can't for my cuddlesessions. 

I feel for Sandra, she is really falling for the little guy.It's going to be hard for her to let the little guy go. 

On of the reasons we got into Flemish is every one said theylove to love you. They want to be everywhere you are. It's really true.I heard the same thing about English Lops. Rebecca told me Otis lovesto be cradled like a baby. I can so see myself buying cute baby clothesand dressing him. Hmmm, I could get Otis and Apollo matching outfits. Iam going to have to remember that come Saturday and I hit the storeslmbo.

Lyndsy,Thank you Sweetie. I can't get over just how big thoseears and feet are.:shock:I can't wait for him to come home.Kiss the Monkeys and Princess Emma for me.

Tina


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 5, 2005)

you sure? Well think about it.... 'cause I'm pretty sure we've already bonded 



P.S. where are you guys getting those smilies from? they are tooo perfect!

Sandra


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 5, 2005)

Dale said no way. He wants his English Lop baby. Sorry, it's out of my hands lmbo.

When you post a reply, on the left side you see the emoticons.At the bottom of the box it says more, click more and it brings up aton more.

I feel bad for you because I know you are really bonding tohim. He sure makes it east to fall for him doesn't he? What a sweet guyhe is.

Tina


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 5, 2005)

:bigtearsale are you sure??

Tina... I really don't know what you're talking about :dunno:

Otis is a real snob... won't let you touch him.... lunges and bites ALLthe time... *snickers*, I would really be doing you a favour... you'llhave to trust me on this!



:: quietly goes back to edit previous posts::


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2005)

He sounds evil. Maybe Sandra needs some help. *nods*


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 5, 2005)

He is he is... I'm actually scared of him


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 5, 2005)

Ohh i just have to have one, I am going to do some serious searching


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 5, 2005)

Sandra, :nonono:Nice try. Dale said thanks but no thanks he wants his baby.

If we could tame the wild beast Hopi was we can tame Otis. 

You kill me I laugh so hard reading your replies. I think it'sofficial, you are hooked on English Lops. :inlove:

Give that snarling beasty boy a snuggle and kiss for us. Hopefully we won't draw too much blood.

Stephanie, :laugh::laugh:

Samandshawn, We saw a picture of an English Lop andfell in love. We read everything we could about them.We have wanted oneforever but could never find a breeder. So imagine my surprise when Isaw Otis's picture and saw he needed a home. The rest, well thepictures say it all.

Tina


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 5, 2005)

:rofl:

hahaha... well you can't fault me for trying... Otis is such a SWEETHEART. :inlove:

When I went home at lunch I gave him a few nuggles and kisses for ya...and he just laid right down and leaned into my hand. You'regonna just love him, I know it!! Until then, I'll love him upas best I can.

It's soo darn cute how ackward his movement are... it's hard to keep inmind that he's just a baby given the size of him... but then you seehis silly back legs and it all becomes obvious.

Plus... I think that Riokko may breed french lops... so perhaps oneday, a long time down the road, I may have to just get her to send me ababy Frenchie. I'd LOVE to have a Flemmish... but I thinkthat may be a tad on the tooo big side... even tho I apsolutely lovethe look of Wollo


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 5, 2005)

18 pounds toobig:shock::shock::shock:Nah just more to love. I have toadmit I love the big bunns. I'm so used to Apollo that I forget justhow big he is. 

Hey can't blame you for trying. 

Dale is already talking about one day getting a girl EnglishLop friend for Otis.:shock::shock:This is the same man thatkeeps telling me No More Rabbits.:disgust: I can't wait to see Dalesnuggle Otis. There is just something adorable about a guy snuggling abunny.

Thank you for snuggling him for me.

Tina


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 5, 2005)

awww... there sure is something special aboutguys snuggling buns... you should have seen Tara's husband, when I wentto pick up Otis. Didn't look like he wanted to let him go...he had Otie-bear all snuggled up on his lap.


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 5, 2005)

Tonight's additions...












































































Otis had an absolute BLAST on the back deck tonight! He loved hidingbehind the flower pot, and then coming out to look at me, shake hisbutt, and then jump back behind the pot again... LOL!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 5, 2005)

What a doll! :love:






I absolutely loved the pics of the Romeo-Nethie too. Smooth operator that one is. :bouquet:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 5, 2005)

Hm-m-m-m-m-m, I just heard a news flash thatCustoms is refusing to let English Lops cross from Canada to the US dueto the fear of 'cuteness overload'. Looks like you will haveto keep him for a while Sandra.

Hee, hee, heee - Frodo made me say it.


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 5, 2005)

Ohhh... Ann, I like your way of thinking 

Tonight I modified Otis's cage a bit. I added 1 panel NIC in height. Ithought it'd be better if he could stretch out in all directions...hope you like it!! 






I really wish I could give him his own pen... a large pen... but sincehe's soo young and not littertrained... well hopefully this will bemore comfortable for him.

I will say this tho... he seems VERY at peace in his cage... totally atease, and nothing really seems to make him nervous. He's a very calmbunny that's for sure :-*


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 6, 2005)

:tears2:I tried to answer sooner but Isaw the new pics and started crying. That was the last reaction in theworld I expected to have. But seeing him having so much fun and playingpeek a boo, well, just got me.

I'm so glad he has you and has opened up to you so well. What a Sweetie he is and awesome bunny mom you are.

Tina


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 6, 2005)

Awww... Tina thanks! Animalsare really what makes life fun for me... I love playing with them, andworking with them to help them feel more comfortable etc. Ifthere had been any way that I could have worked with animals foremployement I would have done do. But I could never be a vetas I just couldn't "stick them" with needles and such. Andthere just isn't any other animal related options where Ilive. But anyways, enough rambling... Otis is going to charmyou something silly with his happy personality!!

.

.

This morning I gave him a toilet paper tube, and he just LOVED it. He was chewin' and chewin',
and when I got him home on sunday I gave him a grass mat.... which hejust loves to chew on as well. I think you may have to invest in somegrass mats for the boy 

As well I gave him some toys that my bunnies thought sucked-butt,however, Otis just had a blast with them. He now has one of thosecarrot toss toys, a plastic ring with a plastic apple, pear &amp;something else on it.... as well as a chew toy that I just thought he'dlove. He loves to "toss" the toys and chew.... so I feel better for himtoday.... lots more room to play and lots new things to play with.

I took some pics, so I'll upload them once I get home for ya!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Awwww, that's so cool. I'm hoping it'sthe same carrot toy because this snobby bunch won't play with it. Ihave alot of toys here for Otis that I bought and this bunch never eventouched. Hopefully Otis will like them. Plus I'm going shoppingSaturday for some last minute supplies and toys for him.

I can't wait for the newest pics. Your pics really capture hispersonality so well. I just want to reach through the monitor andsnugle him. I know it's such a chorebut snuggleand kiss him for me.

Tina


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 6, 2005)

O'kay time for Otis with Toys!!!
































What can I say... the boy LUVS his toys... hehehe :-*


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 6, 2005)

:inlove:W:shock:W, he reallyloves toys. I must order that carrot. I think that's the one toy Idon't have :foreheadsmack:. He gets cuter and cuter every time I seehim. What a sweetheart. 

I can't thank you enough for the pics. They definitely cheered me up.

:hug:

Tina


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 7, 2005)

Tina.... don't run out and get the carrot...this one is his now. These are the toys that my bunniesdecided were no good and no fun... so I thought I'd try them on Otis...and well... now they're his... lol!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 7, 2005)

Awww Sandra, thank you. I can't get overhow much he loves his toys. That is so cute. OK everything he does iscute me. He is such a sweetie. I love all the picstures and stories. Itsure makes waiting a little easier. I can't wait for him to get herebut I love how much you are both enjoying spending time together.

Snuggle baby boy for me. Give him lots of kisses for me.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 7, 2005)

He is such a cutie! Tina what a dollyou are getting. I can't wait to see all of you in Breezewood--I'm so excited. I'll give you a call next week(I'm going away for the weekend) to make final plans.

Jen


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 7, 2005)

Tina... I ummm.... LOST Otis :shock: Ihad him on the back deck and just went inside the house for a splitsecond... when I got back all that was left was a hole near the fence:tears2:

.

.

.

.

.

But in other news... I'd like to introduce our new addition... his name is Duke!

Short for Marmaduke :love:

.

.

.

.

.


----------



##  (Oct 7, 2005)

LMAO that is precious @!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 7, 2005)

ehehe they really do look alike !


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 7, 2005)

*3Bears wrote:*


> Tina... I ummm.... LOST Otis :shock: I had him onthe back deck and just went inside the house for a split second... whenI got back all that was left was a hole near the fence :tears2:
> 
> .
> 
> ...





> :laugh:





> :highfive:Nicetry:disgust:. He does kinda look like a sweet little Basset Hound likethat.





> Tina


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 7, 2005)

Tina...

He TOTALLY reminds me of a Bassett hound with the way that he "walks" and with his nose to the ground all the time... hehehe

he'sgonna just make youlaugh and laugh when you seehim... he really is just full of p&amp;v as I'm learning the longerhe's at our place. He's VERY eager to get out of his cage andexercise those feet.

I can't wait to hear what you think of the little stinker when he gets there... be sure to update me and post LOTS of pics too 

ehhehehe

Sandra


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 7, 2005)

A Basset Hound was the first thing Ithought of when I saw the picture. He looks adorable as a dog and abunny. He is so funny.

Awww, is he rattling his cage to be let out. Or is he bowlingyou over on his way out of the cage. He has so much personality and itcomes through in every picture.

I will be taking tons of pictures of him. I can't wait for thisbunch to finish moulting so I can their pictures. I'm going throughpicture taking withdrawl. 

Tina


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 8, 2005)

A closeup of da baby boy!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 8, 2005)

OMG Sandra he is way too cute!!!! I amon the road to Ohio right now to ambush you and steal that gorgeousbunny. I know where Ann lives and Otis is not safe.Be warned!


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 8, 2005)

Yay! Patti is coming! Themore the merrier. Greg is cooking for an army - perfect porktenderloin with roasted vegetables. You are welcome anytime. You know, Kristen has some really cute bunny boys sheis fostering and so do Sue and Keith. I think you need anOhio rabbit instead of Otis.


----------



## ariel (Oct 8, 2005)

*3Bears wrote: *


> A closeup of da baby boy!!


Oh My Gawsh!!! Would ya look at those ears!!!! How beautiful!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 9, 2005)

I just got home a bit ago. We went on ashopping spree. I made the mistake of going to Petco and Walmart. Otisnow has a new feeder, water bottle, blanket aand two toys. I also gotsome bananas. I'm going to bring one for Otis. I know he can't have buta few nibbles but I think he'll be happy with even a few nibbles.

I am getting more excited with each day. I just love the picture. What a sweet baby boy. :inlove:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::elephant::elephant::elephant::bunnydance:7 Days To Go!!

Tina


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 9, 2005)

Chugga, Chugga, Chugga, Chugga, Chew, Chew!!!!!The Otis train is getting ready to leave town again. Just doing thelast minute preps... but not long from now he'll have made his way toOhio.

He's been an absolute pleasure to have... sweet as a button, and yet wrascally as a wrabbit too!! :-*
His whiskers are starting to grow back... lol. And he enjoyed some grass and a couple celery leaves while he was Canadian.

Last night I took some pics of him in his cage (some are dark as my camera was almost out of battery juice)




I took this pic to demonstrate how big his ears are... see how the one is almost completely covering his food... hehehe









Sweet-heart 





He does this really CUUUTE thing where when he eats his pellet, he grabs a few, then sits up like this to munch them.




Some better shots... altho dark










Making a break for it!!










There will be more pics when I get home, but that won't be for a few days.

~enjoy~


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 9, 2005)

Cuteee


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 9, 2005)

*3Bears wrote: *


> he enjoyed some grass and a couple celery leaves while he was Canadian.


While he wasCanadian......



This pic is too cute:







Look at those feet!

Laura


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 9, 2005)

The Otis train rolls on! Theresa andScott arrived about 1:00 PM and Sandra and Stu got in from Ontarioaround 2:00 PM. They were delayed a bit coming throughCustoms as it was very busy. We let Otis out for a run aroundin the house and he was a bit nervous and hesitant at first being innew surroundings. He hopped or walked and stretched his legsa while. The cats just ignored him.

After we visited a bit, Theresa and Scott packed Otis up for his 1/2hour trip south to Barberton. Otis will stay in OhiountilFriday when he will be travelingagain.He has a whole collection of toys.We were so busy talking and visiting I don't think any one tookpictures - sorry Tina!

We celebrated Thanksgiving with dinner and spent most of the dayvisiting bunnyland. Sandra and Stu got to see her baby Frodoand to help me with stage one of bonding Frodo to a new bunny boyfriend. We arranged a pen so Presley and Frodo can get toknow each other. They hit it off right away.

The next leg of the Otis journey will begin on Friday. I'llkeep you posted with any info Theresa gives me over thisweek. I hope Sandra got some pic's of Otis coming throughCustoms.

Tina, your boy is on his way!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh I am so glad everyone arrived safeand sound. It sounds like y'all had a great time. I'm gladSandra as able to see Frodo again and help with the first steps inbonding.

I don't know what amazes me more, Otis's ears or those feet.They are huge. I can't wait for him to get here. I love all thepictures. He is such a cutie and y'all capture his looks andpersonality so well. :love:

I can't believe the day is almost here. Just five more days andI'll be snuggling Otis for myself. We are really excited, did I meanwe're excited. :bunnydance:

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Tina!

I know ALL of these people and I hope you are not going to bedisappointed with that big stuffed bunny that shows up at the other endof this train!

Otis (and I think that's a perfect name!) is such a handsomeboy! I can't wait to meet him someday - and I know thatbetween this board and the "other board" we will someday.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I was telling Jeremy I wonder if I needto stock up on hay or batteries.I can't believe how fasttime has gone by. All this shopping sure helped pass the time. I amjust so excited.:elephant:

I'm going to have Dale call Pat to find out what time and where she wants to meet on Saturday. 

Otis's diaper bag is packed and waiting by the front door. I amgoing to be sure to charge the camera batteries before we head out.This is all so very exciting.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Oct 11, 2005)

What sweet heart Otis is!

Tina, I can't wait to hear all about his adventures with you guys!

all my love,

:monkey:'s!


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 17, 2005)

I received an e-mail from Theresa and Pat whoparticipated in the bunny train. Otis was safely transportedto Tina. I know he has gone to a wonderful loving foreverhome. I am just so sorry that the good news is alsoaccompanied by the terrible news of Apollo's passing. Manyhugs to Tina and her family.

Ann


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2005)

That's great news! I hope he's some comfort to Tina.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 18, 2005)

Otis is home. He has made himself morethan welcome. He flopped an hour after being here. He adores toys,doesn't care what kind he'll play with it. 

He loves to walk/trip over his ears through the house. He doesn't binky he popcorns.

He acts so much like Apollo in so many ways, it's eerie. It's a comfort but a bit painful too. 

On to the pics.

The ride home.





We hit a bump and he dug his nails in.





Cuddling with Dad at home.













Sharing parsely with Dale.





I'll have to take some more of him. I just wanted to give him time to settle in.

Tina


----------



##  (Oct 18, 2005)

Too cute , but at least I now know their supposed to hhave longish faces ,, lol .


----------



##  (Oct 18, 2005)

He is just too cute.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 19, 2005)

Awww thats the cutest picture of him and dale. He sure is a cutie pie.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 19, 2005)

Tina, he looks like a wonderful bunny!! He'll take care of you.

Nadia


----------



## doodle (Oct 19, 2005)

Tina, he looks like such a cuddlebunny. He looks happy to finally be home. Are yougoing to keep calling him Otis, or did you decide on anothername? (I know you were thinking about it at onetime.)

-KC


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Now that he's here he just doesn't looklike an Otis. We are trying to find another name. Jeremy has himanswering to Bloodhound and Otieschnitzel. Dale has him answering toDroopy and Sue.:disgustoor guy needs me to intervene.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 19, 2005)

Funny how names gotta be just right. i finally found the perfect name for my new little boy (Sullivan). 

What ever his name turnes out to be, i'm sure it will be perfect.

Nicole


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 19, 2005)

How cute is this picture:inlove:? He is beautiful,Tina.Perhaps Apollo is whispering in his (huge) ears, telling him how toact. I hope he helps ease the pain a little.

Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 19, 2005)

Tina I'm so happy you got Otis. He is so precious. What amazing ears he has, I can't get over just how huge they are.

I'm glad you have found some comfort in him.

He'll be surrounded with love so I m sure he will settle in a treat.

Congratulations on your new homeand welcome to the board Otis - your beautiful!!!

Vickie


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 19, 2005)

Otis is so adorable. Gotta love thoseears. I hope he brings your family much happiness.More pics please!!


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Looks down at the floor to make sure Nadia isstill in her cage* lol Otis looks remarkably like Nadia, so I amassuming that this is how E lops are supposed to look. I just pickedher up at the show in CT... But anyway congrats on the E lop hun, wecan learn all about them together lol cause I am totally clueless otherthan the fact that you have to protect those awesome ears.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 19, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> *Looks down at the floor to make sure Nadia is still in hercage* lol Otis looks remarkably like Nadia, so I am assuming that thisis how E lops are supposed to look. I just picked her up at the show inCT... But anyway congrats on the E lop hun, we can learn all about themtogether lol cause I am totally clueless other than the fact that youhave to protect those awesome ears.


Heh, I had a moment where I was like "huh? I'm in a cage?"




___________________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lol Nadia, I didnt even realize that was your name till like the day after I named her lol.. I hope you dont mind.







But this is what I ment by her looking a lot like otis.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 19, 2005)

The tradition continues :love:--


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Dale said the same thing after he did that with Otis. He said it's new beginning.

Shadow, she is so pretty. If you're not careful Dale may nap her as a frind for Otie.

Tina


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 20, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> Lol Nadia, I didnt even realize that was your name till likethe day after I named her lol.. I hope you dont mind.


I definately don't mind sharing the name with such a sweetgirl! She's gorgeous and yes - looks A LOT likeOtis!

*hmm... if I bunny-nap Nadia then I can say Tinabunny-napped her and renamed her to Otis... and then I mightbe home free... *

*must be careful not to reveal plan to anyone...*


______________
Nadia


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 20, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> The tradition continues :love:--


Priceless Tina. There could be a reason why Otis is part of your lives.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 20, 2005)

HI Tina, is Otis still Otis?, cause he was looking a bit like an Angus to me. 

Hugs to him,

Nicole


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

Aww...that's very cool, Tina.



-Carolyn


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 20, 2005)

love the pictures


----------



## Lissa (Oct 20, 2005)

That is so cool how Dale isjust as inlove with those bunnies as you and Jeremy. I know that a lotof men aren't really into the "bunny thing." Isn't it greatto have husbands that are just as crazy as us? :wink::hearts:


----------

